# Tubular Exhaust Manifold Group Buy:



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

Here's the link to the thread:
http://www.s2forum.com/forum/s...=3403 
If there are 5 buyers, prices will be about $800-850 shipped. This is for a tubular exhaust manifold. it seems he will make turboside flanges for both KKK turbos and T3/T4s.


----------

